# Smoking Legs and Whole Chicken Wings



## lboogie (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm looking for some advice on a recipe, to smoke whole wings and chicken legs. 

LBoogie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2016)

Here's a bunch of chicken recipes for you.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/category/poultry

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 10, 2016)

Give the poultry section in this thread a read

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index


----------



## lboogie (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks guys, much needed info.  I'm new but always logging to see new ideas from everyone.


----------



## smokeyj121 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Al for the link, there are great recipes. However, is it required to purchase Jeff's recipes (rubs, sauces?)...Is there any other way I can access to them?


----------

